
Histography – Timeline of History - geopsist
http://histography.io
======
Arelius
It's a brilliant concept, and a timeline is a great way to be able to get a
better understanding of disparate events.

And while the UI is beautiful, and beautifully animated, I'd argue that it
could use a bit of improvement, it's very difficult to get any sense of what
is going on in any timeline, it likes to pull up some major events which is
nice, but they have no visual relation or range, and are too few are far
between, then I'm just left to search through all the dots on the page for
anything interesting. The filters are great, but when one is selected I feel
that nothing really comes from it.

But I do really like the effort to provide something of use to explore
history. I think some very minor improvements could go a very long way. My
primary suggestions would be to have a more robust filtering mechanism,
perhaps even arbitrary entry based, and then to use the vertical axis in some
sort of capacity, perhaps location based?

------
otabdeveloper1
> Sorry! We are currently not supporting your browser

"Works best with Internet Explorer"?

I thought sane web developers were well past that.

------
jkldotio
Doesn't support Firefox for those wondering.

~~~
SimeVidas
I smell WebKit-only APIs.

~~~
Kiro
Which I think is OK in this case. It's a work of art.

------
TeMPOraL
Beautiful.

If you zoom at the last 100 years, the point form something that looks like a
voice recording. I wonder what the history is telling us?

\----

Here's a thing I always wanted to see but am too busy to do myself: an
explorable map of the world with different overlays you could toggle and a
separate temporal scrollbar. Something I could use to see e.g. how the borders
changed over time by dragging the scrollbar (and that would be accurate - e.g.
took into account that nation-states are a recent invention and borders had a
different meaning in e.g. medieval times). Or follow the battles of World War
II all over the world. Basically, interactively explorable history of
humanity.

\----

Here's another, simpler idea, of something that I really would like to get
around doing eventually, but maybe someone will beat me to it. There is a
power metal band, Sabaton, that is known for writing historically-accurate
songs about historical military conflicts[0]. I would love to see all
conflicts referred by them in their music plotted on a map, in a way that
would let you select one and listen to the song[0], with lyrics displayed on-
screen, along with additional historical information about a particular
battle/conflict. Explorable chronologically.

[0] - They've covered World War II and later conflicts pretty well, but also
did songs on WWI, earlier wars and particularly they had a whole album
concerned with the Thirty Years' War and the history of Sweden. The angle
varies between songs and albums - sometimes it's about the tragedy of war,
other times it's about individual acts of heroism. They often cover aspects
not mentioned in schools during history lessons.

[1] - Since you can find good fan-made music videos portraying the events
described in the song you could embed them, but the best would be to get the
band itself on board and prepare some professional-quality videos. That's not
needed for the MVP though.

~~~
Arelius
> Here's a thing I always wanted to see but am too busy to do myself: an
> explorable map of the world with different overlays you could toggle and a
> separate temporal scrollbar. Something I could use to see e.g. how the
> borders changed over time by dragging the scrollbar (and that would be
> accurate - e.g. took into account that nation-states are a recent invention
> and borders had a different meaning in e.g. medieval times). Or follow the
> battles of World War II all over the world. Basically, interactively
> explorable history of humanity.

I too have been wanting something like this for a very long time... I even
have a couple of very early prototypes lying around.

~~~
robzyb
I want this for wikipedia.

------
gregw134
Awesome work. This may be a college project, but if everybody accomplished
this much in life, the world would be a better place.

------
nottednelson
Wow..incredible. Thanks. Like a vastly more detailed
[http://www.amazon.com/The-Timetables-History-Horizontal-
Link...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Timetables-History-Horizontal-
Linkage/dp/0743270037/) \-- more simultaneous dimensions, esp. geo dimensions,
would also be useful.

------
bshimmin
Stunningly beautiful. Sure, the UI is quite complicated and arguably not all
that intuitive, but it's so fun to play with it hardly matters (though
"related events" disappearing once you move your mouse is a bit annoying).

Can anyone figure out the significance of the vertical axis, ie. why is one
event in a given year higher than another?

------
poelzi
Except for the big bang bullshit, very beautiful. The effects of our rampage
against the planet in the disaster graph is so nicely visible. Goodby
humanity, you had a chance but you blow it...

------
tunnuz
This is really cool, I could spend hours here :)

------
dajohnson89
I love the UI, it looks great!

------
andars
Personal favorite: "The Invention of the Silicon".

